# Snails in a Semi-Aggressive tank?



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

I was just curious if it is safe to keep Mystery or Apple Snails in a Tropical Semi-Aggressive tank. Everyone seems to keep them in Community setups, but I have never read anything saying that they can't be kept in a Semi-Aggressive setup. Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

First tell us what kind of fish you are thinking for this semi aggressive tank.
I have several types of african lake, western african and SA cichlids. Some snape snails in 1 bite, some dont even look at am.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

SueM said:


> First tell us what kind of fish you are thinking for this semi aggressive tank.
> I have several types of african lake, western african and SA cichlids. Some snape snails in 1 bite, some dont even look at am.


Everything that is in my current 55G that is in my signature (1st one). I also intend to add a school of Silver Dollars and a Featherfin Catfish once I get my 135G cycled. I will the move all my fish from 55G to the 135G.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Clown Loaches love to eat snails. An LFS that I used to frequent had actually had a note on the Clown Loach tank that read, "Hello. My name is Clown Loach. I am a snail eating machine."

It was an odd note. The kind of thing that you can't easily forget.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Yep, its true, those clown loachs will take em right out of the shell. But everything else in your 55 would be fine with them.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

SueM said:


> Yep, its true, those clown loachs will take em right out of the shell. But everything else in your 55 would be fine with them.


Well, I guess I'll just get a couple more Clown Loaches then.


----------

